# spotted tongue?



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

Good day all!
Just curious....does anyone belong to a Golden with a spotted tongue?!!
I do, and it's a good conversations piece when kids/adults see it!!!:


----------



## Eyies (Nov 26, 2008)

Treat spot =D


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, one of my 3 has spots. It's genetic in some lines, and the breeder told me that it means he has a lot of pigment and will probably keep his nice black nose. 
One of the goldens I get here at the pet hotel has 4 spots in a perfect row going down his tongue. His owners tell me that they use it as their thermometer....if it's really hot out and his tongue is hanging way out, it's a 4 spot day!


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

hee hee hee....love it...treat spot and thermometer.....wait'll I tell the kids!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Miss Happy has one black spot on her tongue - not sure if this is an indication of anything.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny has always had one on the back of his tongue. About 3 or 4 weeks ago, right after he turned two years old, he got a new one smack dab in the middle of his tongue!


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

I was told it's a sign of intelligence....!!! My view is sort of partial here....but I say let's go with it!!! 
Now, how do I get these spots on my just turned 13 year old human childs' tongue...he seems to need a few!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG, love the photo!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Lots of Labs and Goldens can have this- very well bred ones often do in my experience. People would ask me a lot of my dog that had them was part chow. NOPE, AKC Golden Retriever of good working field lines!


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

My oldest girl, Abby has one right on the tip of her tongue and if memory serves I thought the vet said it was like a birthmark would be for us.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker has a treat spot similar to your dog- what you can't see is the huge one on the back of his tongue. Just wait for the comments that your GR is part chow because of it!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's Blush's...it popped up right before Halloween, (when this photo was taken) it's double that size now.

If you look at my sig pic of her...no spot, then less than 2 weeks later, there it is!


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

We noticed Rubys' spots when she was 13 weeks old....it looked like dirt, ink, etc until we realized they weren't going away and were in fact growing....she has several...I think they're quite charming!!! Again I am quite partial to Roo!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is Danny's (he is on the left):


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

yup Asia has one too in the middle of her tongue. She does have good pigment in her nose if that is related.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I had heard that they were a sign of Intelligence too...so when someone asks whats on his tongue, I always say..."It's a sign of Intelligence, Let me see Your Tongue!" That usually shut 'em up! TeeHee!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> Here's Blush's...it popped up right before Halloween, (when this photo was taken) it's double that size now.
> 
> If you look at my sig pic of her...no spot, then less than 2 weeks later, there it is!


That's exactly how Biscuit got his...at first he had no spots-- then a freckle that kept on growing. Then more freckles came and they grew too. I love his "treat spots". And I've never heard of using it as a thermometer reading...I LOVE IT!! :

AS A PUPPY--no spots:










AS AN ADULT--lots of spots:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my guys have "Treat Spots" Caues is much more noticable since it is on the tip of his tongue. Oakly's is much farther back on the tongue.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is my black tongue. He has another spot too you can't see.


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

What great pics!!! Still haven't seen any spots cropping up on my 13yr old sons tongue yet...we are still waiting/hoping for signs of intelligence... and I mean that in a loving way!! !!! HEE HEE HEE!!!!:cookoo:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

My Holly has 2 way back on her tongue.

Everyones pics are great


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Mira has two spots on her tongue, she comes from good working field lines! I never knew it was this common!



hotel4dogs said:


> It's genetic in some lines, and the breeder told me that it means he has a lot of pigment and will probably keep his nice black nose.


That is cool! I hope it means Mira will have a nice black nose forever!!!



AquaClaraCanines said:


> Lots of Labs and Goldens can have this- very well bred ones often do in my experience. People would ask me a lot of my dog that had them was part chow. NOPE, AKC Golden Retriever of good working field lines!


Mira too! Very interesting!

Mira has two spots, they are both pretty far back so you do not see them most of the time. One is on the right (see picture) the other is more in the middle but further back. They have gotten bigger with age.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart has a Treat spot also. He was about 8 or 9 months old when it showed up. The roof of his mouth is very dark too. I think it's good pigment. His nose has always stayed black in all the 3 years. My first Golden had a black nose as a pup and then with a year and that winter it turned pink and it stayed pink all her life. In the winter time only it would turn a bit more fleshy pink, in the summer a little more dark.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I always find one silly person who sees any black on a tongue and goes, "well this dog must be part chow!" 

That's how the apartment complexes around here discriminate against breeds, they say well there's black on the tongue must be part chow.


----------



## nascar88mom2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Heres my Yota he only has one spot. But i agree with the inteligence thing though. He is very very smart and my Kylee doesnt have one but she is mart also.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the look of the dark spots on the tongue. Very handsome dog- I also heard it was a sign of nice pigment.


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

The boy that we are thinking of breeding our Ruby with also has these spots....and boy is he ever a fab dog!!! She has the shorter, less fluffy coat, whereas his is thick and looong!!! I think they are well suited for one another!!! 
All the pics are great, btw!!!


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

boomer has a few towards the back of his mouth and one on the roof of his mouth. i am definately hoping its an itelligent thing!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, there's one dummy in every bunch who thinks it's part chow, but chows don't have black tongues. They have distinctly purple tongues. No black on them at all.


----------



## csbeard (Nov 20, 2008)

One of my goldens had a spot on his tongue...a few of his littermates had it too. It was a wild group of puppies....very active. We wondered if there was any correlation.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Zoey has one on the side way in the back!


----------



## crios (Sep 12, 2012)

*what this means ?*


----------



## crios (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Crios, a spotted tongue doesn't mean anything! Just think of it as a freckle. But the most important thing to remember is that the _spot_ is where the treats go!!! 
A lot of goldens have them, including mine.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My Sadie too has a large spot


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, black spot here! Right at the end of his tongue! 
But his nose has become a little pink so the pigment rule isnt working for him! 
Intelligence? :doh: :uhoh: Ok, better go with that then!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer has one as well and everyone always asks if he is mixed with chow... Always.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie developed a small spot as a puppy, and it's grown a bit since then. 

It actually came in handy... The first time I had leave her at the Doggie Spa, when I came back, she had just been groomed and bathed, and was all beautiful and fluffy, to the point where I almost didn't recognize her. Thankfully, the spot confirmed it all.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

yes, Max has some treat spots also.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Gambler has several black spots on his tongue. His nose is not real black anymore so I will go with the intelligent theory. ha ha


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca has one too! Look at the signature pic. Can't see it very well from the pic though.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

I read the following at akc.org regarding the spots: "The spots on the tongue are a result of heavy pigmentation. Pigmentation is the coloration found in plant and animal cells. In dogs, pigment can affect the “points” of a dog and is genetically determined. Points include lips, nose, eye rims, pads and even toenails. "


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Totally normal!! Just extra pigmentation. Almost all of our goldens have them and some have quite a few of them  Our almost 16 year old golden also has one so it is certainly nothing to worry about!!


----------



## heartgoldens (Jul 25, 2012)

Ours has 2 spots on his tongue...but his nose is starting to lighten up, so the pigment isn't sticking there. Wish that myth was true!!


----------



## Jeffrob (May 24, 2013)

*Shiloh with spots..*

Just had to mine as a fellow spotty tongue..


----------

